# New Yoshihide Suji



## mainaman (Dec 4, 2012)

Got this from Maksim with no scales, to use as my first project for rescaling.
I got a nice set of Ironwood scales from eBay and here is the result.















The blade is kasumi, but it has a lot of clouding in the clad, I have never seen shigefusa knife what has that with no natural stone polishing. 
I polished the blade some more with finger stones to try and make more comtrast between the clad layers, it does not look as good as a true damascus but it is very nice and gentle looking.

Some close ups of the blade, those were pretty hard to take pics off to show well.


----------



## maxim (Dec 4, 2012)

Friking nice job for the first try :doublethumbsup:
Love the wood too, nothing beats Ironwood burl IMO


----------



## Seth (Dec 4, 2012)

M. - Nice work. I am a big fan of the Yoshihide knives also.


----------



## Von blewitt (Dec 4, 2012)

That looks incredible! Great job!


----------



## mhenry (Dec 4, 2012)

+1 Very nice job



maxim said:


> Friking nice job for the first try :doublethumbsup:
> Love the wood too, nothing beats Ironwood burl IMO


----------



## cclin (Dec 4, 2012)

very nice done on handle!:thumbsup:


----------



## rdm_magic (Dec 4, 2012)

Looks great


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Dec 4, 2012)

I love the wood, it really looks great.

Are you pleased with how it turned out, Mainaman?

Will you do anything differently on the next one?


----------



## Von blewitt (Dec 4, 2012)

And those clouds are awesome!


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 4, 2012)

Looks good. Ironwood came out nice. How does it cut?


----------



## barramonday (Dec 4, 2012)

Looks really good. 
What tools/equipment did you use for this?


----------



## markenki (Dec 4, 2012)

Wow, looks great!


----------



## mainaman (Dec 4, 2012)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> I love the wood, it really looks great.
> 
> Are you pleased with how it turned out, Mainaman?
> 
> Will you do anything differently on the next one?


If I ever do another western rehandle I'd do some things in the process differently just to make the work easier. I am very happy how it turned out that is for sure.


----------



## mainaman (Dec 4, 2012)

barramonday said:


> Looks really good.
> What tools/equipment did you use for this?


Max drilled the holes in the tang, I widened with a Dremel with diamond bit, then finished with carbide bit.
Wood was drilled with Dremel with the same carbide bit. Some of the shaping and thinning was done on a generic belt sander, rest with a saw/files/sand paper.


----------



## mainaman (Dec 4, 2012)

JohnnyChance said:


> Looks good. Ironwood came out nice. How does it cut?


After the rehandle I sharpened on a Green Aoto from Maksim, the edge is very good, cutting is really something. The blade goes trough food very easy and there is no sticktion, I need to use it more to get full impression but so far it is a great blade, I like it better than my Shige wa-suji that I used to own, it is a bit stiffer which is a plus for me.


----------

